# effects of marijuana



## weed toka (Sep 10, 2005)

*What is marijuana?
*Marijuana (grass, pot, weed) is the common name for a crude drug made from the plant Cannabis sativa. The main mind-altering (psychoactive) ingredient in marijuana is THC (delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol), but more than 400 other chemicals also are in the plant. A marijuana "joint" (cigarette) is made from the dried particles of the plant. The amount of THC in the marijuana determines how strong its effects will be. The type of plant, the weather, the soil, the time of harvest, and other factors determine the strength of marijuana. The strength of today's marijuana is as much as ten times greater than the marijuana used in the early 1970s. This more potent marijuana increases physical and mental effects and the possibility of health problems for the user. Hashish, or hash, is made by taking the resin from the leaves and flowers of the marijuana plant and pressing it into cakes or slabs. Hash is usually stronger than crude marijuana and may contain five to ten times as much THC. Pure THC is almost never available, except for research. Substances sold as THC on the street often turn out to be something else, such as PCP. 

*What are some of the immediate effects of smoking marijuana?*
Some immediate physical effects of marijuana include a faster heartbeat and pulse rate, bloodshot eyes, and a dry mouth and throat. No scientific evidence indicates that marijuana improves hearing, eyesight, and skin sensitivity. Studies of marijuana's mental effects show that the drug can impair or reduce short-term memory, alter sense of time, and reduce ability to do things which require concentration, swift reactions, and coordination, such as driving a car or operating machinery. 

*Are there any other adverse reactions to marijuana?*
A common bad reaction to marijuana is the "acute panic anxiety reaction." People describe this reaction as an extreme fear of "losing control," which causes panic. The symptoms usually disappear in a few hours. 

*What about psychological dependence on marijuana?*
Long-term regular users of marijuana may become psychologically dependent. They may have a hard time limiting their use, they may need more of the drug to get the same effect, and they may develop problems with their jobs and personal relationships. The drug can become the most important aspect of their lives. 

*What are the dangers for young people?*
One major concern about marijuana is its possible effects on young people as they grow up. Research shows that the earlier people start using drugs, the more likely they are to go on to experiment with other drugs. In addition, when young people start using marijuana regularly, they often lose interest and are not motivated to do their schoolwork. The effects of marijuana can interfere with learning by impairing thinking, reading comprehension, and verbal and mathematical skills. Research shows that students do not remember what they have learned when they are "high". 

*How does marijuana affect driving ability?*
Driving experiments show that marijuana affects a wide range of skills needed for safe driving -- thinking and reflexes are slowed, making it hard for drivers to respond to sudden, unexpected events. Also, a driver's ability to "track" (stay in lane) through curves, to brake quickly, and to maintain speed and the proper distance between cars is affected. Research shows that these skills are impaired for at least 4-6 hours after smoking a single marijuana cigarette, long after the "high" is gone. If a person drinks alcohol, along with using marijuana, the risk of an accident greatly increases. Marijuana presents a definite danger on the road. 

*Does marijuana affect the human reproductive system?*
Some research studies suggest that the use of marijuana during pregnancy may result in premature babies and in low birth weights. Studies of men and women may have a temporary loss of fertility. These findings suggest that marijuana may be especially harmful during adolescence, a period of rapid physical and sexual development. 

*How does marijuana affect the heart?*
Marijuana use increases the heart rate as much as 50 percent, depending on the amount of THC. It can cause chest pain in people who have a poor blood supply to the heart - and it produces these effects more rapidly than tobacco smoke does. 

*How does marijuana affect the lungs?*
Scientists believe that marijuana can be especially harmful to the lungs because users often inhale the unfiltered smoke deeply and hold it in their lungs as long as possible. Therefore, the smoke is in contact with lung tissues for long periods of time, which irritates the lungs and damages the way they work. Marijuana smoke contains some of the same ingredients in tobacco smoke that can cause emphysema and cancer. In addition, many marijuana users also smoke cigarettes; the combined effects of smoking these two substances creates an increased health risk. 

*Can marijuana cause cancer?*
Marijuana smoke has been found to contain more cancer-causing agents than is found in tobacco smoke. Examination of human lung tissue that had been exposed to marijuana smoke over a long period of time in a laboratory showed cellular changes called metaplasia that are considered precancerous. In laboratory test, the tars from marijuana smoke have produced tumors when applied to animal skin. These studies suggest that it is likely that marijuana may cause cancer if used for a number of years. 

*How are people usually introduced to marijuana?*
Many young people are introduced to marijuana by their peers - usually acquaintances, friends, sisters, and brothers. People often try drugs such as marijuana because they feel pressured by peers to be part of the group. Children must be taught how to say no to peer pressure to try drugs. Parents can get involved by becoming informed about marijuana and by talking to their children about drug use. 

*What is marijuana "burnout"?*
"Burnout" is a term first used by marijuana smokers themselves to describe the effect of prolonged use. Young people who smoke marijuana heavily over long periods of time can become dull, slow moving, and inattentive. These "burned-out" users are sometimes so unaware of their surroundings that they do not respond when friends speak to them, and they do not realize they have a problem. *How long do chemicals from marijuana stay in the body after the drug is smoked?*
When marijuana is smoked, THC, its active ingredient, is absorbed by most tissues and organs in the body; however, it is primarily found in fat tissues. The body, in its attempt to rid itself of the foreign chemical, chemically transforms the THC into metabolites. Urine tests can detect THC metabolites for up to a week after people have smoked marijuana. Tests involving radioactively labeled THC have traced these metabolites in animals for up to a month.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 10, 2005)

i dont like how they word alot of it...
some of it may be true in certain curcumstances but how they word it its like its true for everyone in any cercumstances

thats my main beef with anti-pot people. becauce some people think that since i smoke pot it must be true that  im this or that...


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 10, 2005)

Themanwithnoname said:
			
		

> i dont like how they word alot of it...
> some of it may be true in certain curcumstances but how they word it its like its true for everyone in any cercumstances
> 
> thats my main beef with anti-pot people. becauce some people think that since i smoke pot it must be true that im this or that...


 
You got that right man. Who wrote this shit anyway? *"Pure THC is almost never available, except for research. Substances sold as THC on the street often turn out to be something else, such as PCP." *They have to be talking about crystal T. Other then that pot can laced with something it still has pure THC in it.

*"Studies of marijuana's mental effects show that the drug can impair or reduce short-term memory, alter sense of time, and reduce ability to do things which require concentration, swift reactions, and coordination, such as driving a car or operating machinery." *Wow what a surpise! Getting drunk does the same thing and worse! It can make you puke, be violent and cause death via alcohol poisoning. Weed does not make you violent, does not make you puke. In fact It helps control nausea, and no one has ever died from an overdose of THC. 


_*"What about psychological dependence on marijuana?*_
_*Long-term regular users of marijuana may become psychologically dependent. They may have a hard time limiting their use, they may need more of the drug to get the same effect, and they may develop problems with their jobs and personal relationships. The drug can become the most important aspect of their lives.'*_ The big word in here is MAY, but vary unlikley. Now Alcohol can, coke can and any of the other stronger drugs can, but smoking pot wont. I have have gone without somking pot for weeks. I work in an office and make important decisions worth thousands of dollars everyday. There are people that psychologically have to have a cup of coffee everyday or they think they can't function; and yes caffeine is a drug. I guarantee you wont get the shakes or pain from THC withdrawal.


*"What are the dangers for young people?*
_*One major concern about marijuana is its possible effects on young people as they grow up. Research shows that the earlier people start using drugs, the more likely they are to go on to experiment with other drugs. In addition, when young people start using marijuana regularly, they often lose interest and are not motivated to do their schoolwork. The effects of marijuana can interfere with learning by impairing thinking, reading comprehension, and verbal and mathematical skills. Research shows that students do not remember what they have learned when they are "high". ' *_Well I agree with this statement to a point. I do not believe that 100% of kids go on a drug free for all by trying just one drug. In anycase pot should be regulated like alcohol and should not be made available to kids under 18 years of age. That would help take care of this problem. Not stop it, but trim it down a bit. 


*How does marijuana affect driving ability?* Plane and simple you get high or drunk you should not be driving.


*Does marijuana affect the human reproductive system?*
Don't know about this


*"How does marijuana affect the heart?*
_*Marijuana use increases the heart rate as much as 50 percent, depending on the amount of THC. It can cause chest pain in people who have a poor blood supply to the heart - and it produces these effects more rapidly than tobacco smoke does.' *_In reality unless you go into some kind of panic attack your heart rate will be lower as THC is not a stimulant but more of a sedative. Don't knowe about the heart condition though.


*"How does marijuana affect the lungs?*
_*Scientists believe that marijuana can be especially harmful to the lungs because users often inhale the unfiltered smoke deeply and hold it in their lungs as long as possible. Therefore, the smoke is in contact with lung tissues for long periods of time, which irritates the lungs and damages the way they work. Marijuana smoke contains some of the same ingredients in tobacco smoke that can cause emphysema and cancer. In addition, many marijuana users also smoke cigarettes; the combined effects of smoking these two substances creates an increased health risk." "Scientists believe." *_That is the big word in here. not a fact. If you use a smokeless system this takes care of that problem. You can also make cigarettes illegal and legalize pot. Pot is better for you anyway, and at least you get something from it where as cigs. you don't.

_*"Can marijuana cause cancer?*_
_*Marijuana smoke has been found to contain more cancer-causing agents than is found in tobacco smoke. Examination of human lung tissue that had been exposed to marijuana smoke over a long period of time in a laboratory showed cellular changes called metaplasia that are considered precancerous. In laboratory test, the tars from marijuana smoke have produced tumors when applied to animal skin. These studies suggest that it is likely that marijuana may cause cancer if used for a number of years."*_ You would have to smoke shit loads. Since there are smokless sytems and since you don't smoke weed like you do tobacco it is going to be very hard for this to happen. Most people never finish a whole joint or a bowl in one sitting. They take a couple of hits and put it down.

*"How are people usually introduced to marijuana?*
_*Many young people are introduced to marijuana by their peers - usually acquaintances, friends, sisters, and brothers. People often try drugs such as marijuana because they feel pressured by peers to be part of the group. Children must be taught how to say no to peer pressure to try drugs. Parents can get involved by becoming informed about marijuana and by talking to their children about drug use." *_Yep this true. I have talked to my son about not doing drugs. I also told him of the lies the D.A.R.E. program was trying to teach him. Now that he is of age I told him I rather see you smoke a joint then drink. I have informed him of all the good weed can be used for, and how large companies along with the government will do all to keep it illegal. Yes the children should be informed.

*"What is marijuana "burnout"?*
_*"Burnout" is a term first used by marijuana smokers themselves to describe the effect of prolonged use. Young people who smoke marijuana heavily over long periods of time can become dull, slow moving, and inattentive. These "burned-out" users are sometimes so unaware of their surroundings that they do not respond when friends speak to them, and they do not realize they have a problem."*_ They do not respond when their friends speak to them??? Unaware of there surroundings?? Dull? I think not. Burnouts have more of a problem then just smoking weed. 

*"How long do chemicals from marijuana stay in the body after the drug is smoked?*
_*When marijuana is smoked, THC, its active ingredient, is absorbed by most tissues and organs in the body; however, it is primarily found in fat tissues. The body, in its attempt to rid itself of the foreign chemical, chemically transforms the THC into metabolites. Urine tests can detect THC metabolites for up to a week after people have smoked marijuana. Tests involving radioactively labeled THC have traced these metabolites in animals for up to a month" *_So what? It can really stay in your system longer or shorter depending on how much you have smoked and how fast is your metabolisem and your body weight. In anycase it this why there is no withdrawal symptoms like other drugs, like hangovers from drinking or the shakes or pain like harder drugs. It is because it goes out of your system at a slower rate.


Enough said of all that bull shit


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 10, 2005)

By the way Toka what was your point of posting this??


----------



## weed toka (Sep 24, 2005)

i was bored hahahaha imma go smoke a joint now


----------



## Dohc (Sep 28, 2005)

You just wasted your time posting this.If i wanted this kind of info on marijauna then i wouldnt have come to this forum.Next time when ur bored,just go and smoke and forget about posting anything.


----------



## Dohc (Sep 28, 2005)

I really hope ur not smoking pot just bacause ur bored.Then ur just wasting it man!!


----------



## weed toka (Sep 29, 2005)

lol i didnt have bud when i posted dis and i dont just smoke cuz im bored mayb sometimes


----------



## Insane (Sep 29, 2005)

Its funny how people never mention how marijuana (recreation aside) is a recognized form of medicine in many parts of the world, its just the drug policies of mainly the USA making marijuana seem evil. Yes it does harm your body more than cigarettes do, but chain smokers can smoke up to 40+ cigarettes a day where as I just dont know if its possible to smoke 40+ joints in a day..personally I would just fall asleep at about 4 or 5 lol..anyway marijuana is actually a very good pain killer for certain types of pain and can bring back the appetite of a person with stomach cancer or ease the pain of other types of cancers. Notice most seed websites say "medicinal" seeds, well what a lot of us think as "recreational" is what a lot of other people think of as "medicinal".

I dont know why I went on that rant I just think good ole mary jane gets ragged on too much when there are _far _more destructive drugs on the streets.


----------

